# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  More hold ups and boat burglaries

## MartinS

The cruisers web, yachting, are blowing up with information on armed (knifes) robberies of tourist in Marigot and of cruiser boats broken into during the day in Marigot and Simpson Bay.... And it seems the french police are not being helpful to the cruisers at all...

Recently St. Martin was named the worst place for crime against cruisers... I guess they are just living up to the name..

----------


## bto

Yikes, good to know, i guess.  Things don't seem to be getting better there.

----------


## MIke R

Need more guns

----------


## elgreaux

or just stay away...

----------


## kent1994

> or just stay away...




 :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

Or that

----------


## Voosh

Nothing new. Some years ago I was chatting with my newest boss after another "corporate restructuring". It was one of those "getting to know you" things. Conversation drifted to fun things we like to do. I mentioned SBH and flying into St. Maarten. He exploded! "Five years ago we went to SXM and got robbed on back roads twice! Are you crazy?" What else could I say? "Nope. I just transfer over to SBH as fast as I can." His reply - "I gotta check out his SBH." I don't know if he ever did. He was gone in six months after another "corporate restructuring." I hope he's safe.

----------


## stbartshopper

St. Martin has been a problem for some time. And on occasion some of the people come over to SBH and there have been problems.

----------


## NYCFred

> Need more guns



Always a good idea. Remington makes a Stainless 12 ga "boat gun"...but it's NG unless you're there to pull th trigger.

----------


## Rosemary

My best friend is basing his boat in Tortola this year, rather than Simpson Bay, after 15 years.  Sad.  The marina people have become like family.

----------

